# gold refiner handbook



## Anonymous (Apr 5, 2009)

when trying to download handbook, I get Sorry you are not authorized to download

what is happing, why the authorization for a free item


----------



## Palladium (Apr 5, 2009)

Works fine for me now. Sometimes we have glitches. Let me know if your still having trouble. Anyone else having a problem :?:


----------



## AKDan (Apr 5, 2009)

From the URL in your last reply, both work. However, a different window pops up momentarily for the volume 2 (preview) download. Long enough that for a second I though it was going to either fail, or open for an actual preview.


----------



## juexing (Sep 24, 2021)

very good


----------



## Palladium (Sep 24, 2021)

WOW! It's been awhile since i see this thread!


----------

